# Most common Greek verbs



## siri_iris

How can we actually say "Frequently used verbs in Greek", "Most common Greek verbs" or "Most used 1000 Greek verbs" whichever sounds better in Greek. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rjdio

Hi siri_iris. A way to translate these could be:

Frequently used verbs in Greek = Συνήθη ρήματα της ελληνικής γλώσσας
Most common Greek verbs = Τα πιο συνήθη/κοινά ελληνικά ρήματα
Most used 1000 Greek verbs = Τα 1000 περισσότερο/πιο χρησιμοποιημένα ελληνικά ρήματα

There might be better ways to say this, but these just came in my mind. Maybe you should wait for another opinion as well. Hope I helped you.


----------



## Helleno File

Would τα 1000 πιο _συχνά _ρήματα... κτλ be ok?


----------



## gunnros

Hi. It will be understood off course, however it's not the more precise way to express it. I find that "τα πιο κοινά ρήματα της Ελληνικής" is a pretty accurate translation of "the most common Greek verbs". Maybe the most grammatically correct expression to use would be to say "Τα πιο συχνά χρησιμοποιούμενα ρήματα της Ελληνικής".


----------



## Helleno File

Did we have here a link to an online list of common verbs that was requested.  I can't find it now!!


----------



## Perseas

Common expressions are also "Βασικά ρήματα της Νέας Ελληνικής", "1000 βασικά ρήματα", "Τα κυριότερα ρήματα".


----------



## gunnros

Perseas said:


> Common expressions are also "Βασικά ρήματα της Νέας Ελληνικής", "1000 βασικά ρήματα", "Τα κυριότερα ρήματα".



  Σωστός!


----------



## larshgf

Helleno File said:


> Did we have here a link to an online list of common verbs that was requested. I can't find it now!!


What about this? 
200 Ρήματα της νέας ελληνικής | Φρυκτωρίες


----------

